# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات بوم الثلاثاء 29 مارس 2016 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

*Tuesday (Mardi)29.03.2016 (GMT+00)*  **  *African Cup of Nations Qualifiers* *13:00    Niger-Senegal*  *RTS1* *-Eutelsat 7°E -11221 H  27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E -12728 V 30000 -FTA (Africa)* *-Eutelsat 16°E -10804 H 30000 -FTA (Africa)* *-Intelsat 24.5°W -3653 R 3906 -FTA(C-Band)* *télé sahel Niger* *-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA* *-Eutelsat 5°W -3645 R 2170  -FTA (C-Band)* *-Turksat 42°E-18669 L 22500 -FTA (KA-Band)* *14:00    Ethiopia-Algeria* *beIN Sports 2* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950 -Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *-Eutelsat 5°W -12543 H 27500 -Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *beIN Sports 2HD* *-Eutelsat 5°W -12564 V 29950-Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *ETV1 (EBC)* *-NSS 57°E-3660 L 8883 -FTA (C-Band)* *-Amos 17°E-3618 R 1000  -FTA ( Africa)* *-Nile sat 7°W-10757 V 27500 -FTA* *15:00    Togo-Tunisia* *TVT  International (TV Togo International)* *-Eutelsat 9°E -11746 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *-Eutelsat 10°E-4039 R 2222 -FTA (C-Band)* *-Amos 17°E-3664 R 1446-FTA (C-Band)* *-Amos 17°E-11884 V 27500  -FTA (Africa)* *15:00    Namibia-Burundi* *NBC 1* *-Thor 1°W-3977 L 17775-FTA (C-Band)* *16:30    Gambia-Mauritania* *GRTS Gambia* *-Intelsat 24.5°W -4070 R 3798 -FTA(C-Band)* *17:00    Sudan-Ivory Coast* *RTI 1* *-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-3677 R 3220-FTA (C-Band)* *-SES 4 22°W- 10986 V 30000 -FTA* *-SES 4 22°W- 11551 V 40000 -FTA* *-Galaxy 19 97°W-12184 H 21991-FTA* *BeIn Sports USA*  *-Galaxy 121°W-4172 V 18916 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *20:00    Morocco  -Cape Verde* *BeIn Sports Max 9* *-Astra 19.2°E-12610 V 22000-NOFTA* *World Cup 2018 - Asia Cup 2019 Qualifying* *8:00    Australia-Jordan* *Jordan Sport* *-Nile Sat -10930 H 27500 -FTA* *12:15 China-Qatar* *Alkass One HD* *-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Nile sat 7°W-11919 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *13:00    Uzbekistan-Bahrain* *Bahrain Sports 1* *-Badr26°E-12226 H  27500 -FTA* *14:00    United Arab Emirates-Saudi Arabia* *AD Dhabi Sports 1* *-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA* *-Badr  26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA* *Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD* *-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *– Yahsat 52°E -12092 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *Sharjah Sport* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11977 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W- 11012 V 27500 -FTA* *Sharjah Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W- 11012 V 27500 -FTA* *Dubai Sports1* *-Nile Sat 7°W- 11785 V 27500 -FTA* *-Bdar 26°E- 12130 V 27500 -FTA* *Dubai Sports 1 HD* *-Nile sat 7°W -12322 V 27500 -FTA* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-11823 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *Saudi Sports 1* *-Badr 26°E -12015 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -11228 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W -12149 H 27500 -FTA* *-Arabsat 30.5°E -10923 H 17000 -FTA* *-Galaxy 97°W-12152 H 20000-FTA* *Saudi Sport-1 HD* *-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA* *14:30    Iran-Oman* *Oman Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-12111 H 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12456 H 27500 -FTA* *Oman Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-12111 H 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12456 H 27500 -FTA* *IRIB TV 3* *-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *WC2018 S. American Qual.* *20:30    Colombia -Ecuador* *BeIn Sports USA*  *-Galaxy 121°W-4172 V 18916 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *BeIn Sports en Espa&#241;ol* *-Galaxy 121°W-4172 V 18916 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *23:00    Uruguay    -Peru* *beIN Sports 2* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950 -Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *-Eutelsat 5°W -12543 H 27500 -Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *beIN Sports 2 HD* *-Eutelsat 5°W -12564 V 29950-Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *23:30    Argentina-Bolivia* *Bolivia TV* *-Intelsat 55.5°W-3759 H 2963 -FTA /Biss(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 55.5°W-3763 H 3000 -FTA (DVB-S2) (C-Band)* *BeIn Sports en Espa&#241;ol* *-Galaxy 121°W-4172 V 18916 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *BeIn Sports USA*  *-Galaxy 121°W-4172 V 18916 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *23:00    Venezuela-Chile* *VTV* *-SES 40°W-4065 R 12500 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Friendlies - National* *18:30    Switzerland-Bosnia And Herzegovina* *RTS Deux HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)* *SRF Zwei HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG Swiss)* *RSI La 2 HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)* *SRF info HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)* *18:30    Austria -Turkey* *TV8* *-Turksat 42°E -12346 H 9600 -FTA/Biss* *18:45    Germany -Italy* *Das Erste* *-Astra 19.2°E -11836 H 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -11541 V 22000 -FTA* *Das Erste HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -11494 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *RAI1* *-Hotbird 13°E-10992 V 27500 -FTA (Possible Encrtp.)* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *beIN Sports 2* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950 -Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *-Eutelsat 5°W -12543 H 27500 -Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *beIN Sports 2HD* *-Eutelsat 5°W -12564 V 29950-Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *19:00    England-Netherlands* *ITV HD / UTV HD / STV HD* *-Astra 28.2°E -10832 H 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -10936 V 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -10994 H 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -11053 H 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -11068 V 23000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -11097 V 23000 -FTA* *-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 -Biss* *ITV / UTV / STV* *-Astra 28.2°E -10758 V 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -10832 H 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -10906 V 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -10994 H 22000 -FTA* *19:00    France-    Russia* *TF1 Suisse HD* *-Eurobird 9°E -12034 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *TF1* *Eutelsat 5°W-11554 V 29950-(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *TF1 HD* *-Eutelsat 5°W-11096 V 29950 -(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *-Hotbird 13°E-11681 H 27500 -(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *18:00    Georgia -Kazakstan* *1TV Georgia* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11094 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Moroccan Pro League* *15:00    Fath Union Sport de Rabat-Olympique Club De Khouribga* *Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (DVB-T)* *UEFA European U-21 Qualifiers* *16:00    Russia-Germany* *N-TV *  *-Astra 19.2°E-12188 H 27500 -FTA* *Wednesday 30 Mar 2016*  *N. American World Cup Qualifiers* *01:30    Panama -Haiti* *BeIn Sports USA*  *-Galaxy 121°W-4172 V 18916 -PowerVU(C-Band)*

----------


## kojyy

مشكور بوعلى بس يا راجل تفتكر كل الدول دى 
وتنسى لقاء مصر ونيجيريا ههههه
عموما نتمنى التوفيق لكل المنتخبات العربية

----------


## mohamed73

> مشكور بوعلى بس يا راجل تفتكر كل الدول دى 
> وتنسى لقاء مصر ونيجيريا ههههه
> عموما نتمنى التوفيق لكل المنتخبات العربية

 
تنقل المباراة فضائيا على شبكة قنوات "بي إن سبورتس" المشفرة بشكل حصري، والتي تملك حق نقل كل مباريات قارة إفريقيا حصريا. 
وستذيع  الشبكة مباراة الفراعنة عبر قناة "بي إن سبورت 1" وتخصص له أستوديو  تحليلي، سيتواجد فيه النجمان المصريان أحد حسام "ميدو" وحازم إمام، ويعلق  على المباراة علي محمد علي. 
وينقل التلفزيون المصري المباراة أرضيا عبر قناتي "نايل سبورت" والثانية المصرية.

----------

